# 19th Century Weed-Whacking



## VictorBravo (May 26, 2014)

Or recreational scything.

A short video of my $10 junk-shop scythe in action. Just one of the pleasant things I got to do this Monday.

[video=youtube;B51a_6awB0I]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B51a_6awB0I[/video]


----------



## Tim (May 26, 2014)

I like it. I notice that you have to bend over slightly when you swing the scythe. Is there a way to "tune" the dimensions of the tool for your particular stature?


----------



## VictorBravo (May 26, 2014)

I did "tune" it.

Most old American- style scythes came with a flat tang and adjustable nibs (handles) on the snath (the curved shaft). You were expected to take it home and customize it.

I heated the tang red-hot (keeping the blade cool), and hammered the tang to a better angle for me. That gave a more upright stance. I also adjusted the nibs to a position not commonly seen, but it suits me. The slight bending gives me more leverage and is comfortable. I have been doing 2 hour stretches with no fatigue or back pain.


----------



## C. M. Sheffield (May 27, 2014)

VictorBravo said:


> I have been doing 2 hour stretches with no fatigue or back pain.



That's incredible. I would think two hours of that would be back-breaking work. But very cool. And arguably one of the manliest things I've seen on YouTube.


----------



## CJW (May 27, 2014)

Thank you ever so much for that! And two hour stints is most impressive! My husband and I were just talking the other day about scything, as he asked if there was any way other than mechanical hay-baling to prepare a field for cow fodder. I said, why yes, you could scythe it, bundle it, than stack the bundles. He allowed as how that wasn't really what he had it mind


----------



## Somerset (May 27, 2014)

Farmworkers over here used to tie pieces of string (oiks in my part of Somerset) just below the knees to stop disturbed rats running up their legs. They also used to drink enormous amounts of rough cider - probably where the word "legless" comes from.

But seriously - good to see you keeping the old skill going.


----------



## Cymro (May 27, 2014)

It wrought a godly jealousy in me, for us town and city dwellers
have lost touch with nature. Gone are the days when father passed
this skill on to son.


----------



## Scott1 (May 27, 2014)

Great video.

It gives the sense of a clean, pure countryside. Life is hard, but good. Only those who live it know it.

I especially appreciate the fact there is no music in the video.

Ronald Reagan once said there were few things more satisfying than chopping wood; one gets to immediately see the results.

Likewise, scything.


----------



## earl40 (May 27, 2014)

Blisters?


----------



## gkterry (May 27, 2014)

This reminds me of Dougie MacLean's _*Scythe Song*. _The lyrics speak about passing the skill down. Very cool song and if one were to add a music track to the video that would a great one. However, I really like it just as is. Like to hear that swish sound! Thanks for a great video!


----------



## kodos (May 27, 2014)

Very cool, thanks for sharing! For me, even a weed whacker seems like too much work. In that respect, I am your stereotypical computer programmer 

You on the other hand, are very impressive!


----------

